# DIY On-Wall Mains



## brausch1 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a friend that is looking for on-wall mains that have a decent amount of output (more than his little HTIB speakers). Does anyone know of any good plans to build a set?

He is not looking to break the bank on a pair of speakers, so I thought maybe the DIY route might yield a better output/price ratio.

If there are no DIY solutions, I would be interested in pointing him to some commercial options. I am still trying to convince him to go with floorstanding speakers, but that may be a long shot.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to HTS!

The Zaph Audio designs seem tried and true, and he has a few versions specifically for in-wall or on-wall speakers. Did you have anything or any goals or visions in mind besides beating HTIBs?


----------



## brausch1 (Nov 27, 2012)

fusseli said:


> Welcome to HTS!
> 
> The Zaph Audiodesigns seem tried and true, and he has a few versions specifically for in-wall or on-wall speakers. Did you have anything or any goals or visions in mind besides beating HTIBs?


He just doesn't want to hang a big bookshelf off the wall - he wants something more low profile, that is less intrusive.

As I also said, he doesn't want to spend too much on them (within reason), so my mind shifted to DIY. I will check out the Zaph Audio products. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Would he mind in wall ? If so look up the in-khan-neto.


----------



## brausch1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jstslamd said:


> Would he mind in wall ? If so look up the in-khan-neto.


I don't think he is willing to cut holes in the walls.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been breaking in a set of small full range speakers and so far they've performed well. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...inny-thin-speaker-design-2.html#axzz2DX9yGN1r

No crossover design for them yet. I still need to build the final boxes. I'm going to use a mix of maple and purpleheart wood with a single brace. I'm shooting for 5/8" thick boards + the brace will make the final design about 1/2" per side bigger than the prototypes. I'm waiting on the boxes in order to design a crossover, but I'm going to build a subwoofer for the room first anyway. Taking my time on this one.

I put a ring hook on the back and hung them on the wall like a picture.

These are not room shakers, although they get plenty loud for our family room and sound MUCH better than the TV speakers.


----------

